# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  ai giúp mình chia hình tròn làm 6 phần bằng nhau Jdpaint 5.21

## Nguoibacninh

Mình mới tìm hiểu về Jdpaint. Mình có vấn đề là cái mẫu của mình khi làm xong nó sẽ có 6 khung tranh ở bên ngoài bao vào một hình tròn, hình tròn này sẽ có 6 cánh. Và 6 cánh này tương ứng với 6 cái khung tranh ở bên ngoài. Và bây giờ mình sẽ phải chia hình tròn này ra làm 6 phần bằng nhau ở trong jdpaint,nhưng chưa biết làm kiểu gì bạn nào có thể giúp mình với. Mình chưa biết dùng phần mềm này như thế nào cả.

----------


## Nguoibacninh

Mẫu của mình khi làm xong thì là như vậy. Khung tranh bao ngoài là 6 cái. Viền trong khít vào ván hình tròn. Đường kính ngoài rộng nhât là 35cm. 

Pro nào làm được thì vẽ hoặc giúp mình với. Đang gấp quá. Mình muốn làm cho xong để đem đi đục mà chưa biết làm thế nào.

----------


## Duccdt06

Mang đi đục thù mang tới người ta làm mẫu cho bác

----------


## motogia

Check mail đi bác

----------

Nguoibacninh

----------


## Nguoibacninh

> Check mail đi bác


đang nghiên cứu đây bác.

----------


## suu_tam

Mấy cái vẽ vector này là những cái phổ thông.
Nên đi học khóa phổ thông hoặc có thể tìm các tài liệu hay video hướng dẫn trên mạng.
Ví dụ video của bác Vũ Thành.
Hoặc có thể hỏi các bác vẽ làm 2D quảng cáo.

----------


## minhthietkead

Nhận vẽ thiết kế cho các cửa hàng nội thất gỗ và những ai cần mẫu hoa văn phù điêu nổi 3D chạm khắc gỗ đục máy CNC sử dụng trong nghành nội thất: bàn ghế, gường, tủ, cửa, trần thạch cao, khung tranh, khung gương cổ điển Châu Âu..



Liên hệ:  09 33 74 04 82        ---  minhthietkead@gmail--com

----------

